
Apple September 2015 Keynote - jbernardo95
http://www.apple.com/apple-events/september-2015/
======
iraphael
Stream link to view it on VLC: [http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/15pijbnaefv...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/15pijbnaefvpoijbaefvpihb06/m3u8/atv_mvp.m3u8)

Credit: [http://www.networkworld.com/article/2981623/ios/how-to-
live-...](http://www.networkworld.com/article/2981623/ios/how-to-live-stream-
apples-iphone-6s-event-on-android-and-windows.html)

~~~
chinathrow
No luck for me.

~~~
Nickoladze
It's not live yet

------
clamprecht
Ah, my semi-annual "fire up Safari" event.

~~~
atonse
I used to be like that but ever since I found my fans not spinning and the
extra 2 hours of battery life under Safari, I haven't gone back to Chrome.

Truth be told, I have stability issues with Safari (and sometimes opening up
new blank tabs takes 5 seconds... kind of ridiculous) but I prefer that my
laptop not get too hot.

~~~
pkaye
DO you have battery life concerns or overheating issues. The OS PM shouldn't
let an application overhead the laptop.

~~~
atonse
High CPU usage tends to make things hot and waste battery. I think it's just a
matter of the browser not letting the CPU idle for whatever reason.

I do run AdBlock Plus though, and am hoping that content blockers in OS X El
Capitan will help with this even further.

~~~
Killswitch
Switch to uBlock Origin. Way better on CPU usage.

~~~
atonse
On chrome or Safari? Someone did a comparison of all the different blockers on
HN a few weeks ago and I found out about uBlock Origin. But they didn't
support Safari.

~~~
Killswitch
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock#safari](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock#safari)

------
croddin
> Requirements: Live streaming uses Apple’s HTTP Live Streaming (HLS)
> technology. HLS requires ..., or a PC with Microsoft Edge on Windows 10.

Interesting. They are limiting it to their own devices and software, except
they allow Microsoft Edge. Is there a technical reason for this? Couldn't
Chrome/Firefox work? Strange that they would give Edge an exception.

~~~
marquis
Chrome supports its own streaming method, MPEG-DASH with H.264 which is what
Youtube runs on where possible. Firefox stated it won't support H.264 on
principle (although it does now, for WebRTC). Android supports HLS, as does
iOS, out of the box. HLS was designed to supersede RTSP however we also have
the equally-ubiquitous RTMP, which Flash supports natively. You can get an HLS
stream via Flash with an add-on to some clients so now this will work on IE,
Chrome Firefox, and there are also some custom, proprietary clients out there
for h.264/HLS. It's not a pleasant ecosystem right now..

~~~
callesgg
Firefox supports h264 just fine and has done so for about a year.

~~~
marquis
Yes, thanks to the open source H.264 codec from Cisco. This is about open
source options and I think Firefox's decisions are completely valid.

[https://gigaom.com/2014/10/14/h-264-support-arrives-in-
firef...](https://gigaom.com/2014/10/14/h-264-support-arrives-in-firefox-
thanks-to-cisco-but-h-264-web-videos-still-wont-play/)

~~~
astrange
The way that article is written makes it sound like a closed-source codec, but
it is actually open:

[https://github.com/cisco/openh264](https://github.com/cisco/openh264)

and the code is better than I expected from a commercial project, it even uses
may_alias properly. I wonder why the decoder doesn't support CPU
multithreading, though? Slice threads are pretty simple to add.

~~~
marquis
It's about the patents.

"while OpenH264 is not truly open, at least it is the most open widely used
video codec"

[http://andreasgal.com/2014/10/14/openh264-now-in-
firefox/](http://andreasgal.com/2014/10/14/openh264-now-in-firefox/)

------
tomelders
I feel like the Apple event page should show you the start time in your
timezone. It's on a computer after all.

~~~
nemo44x
There are a lot of edge cases that could go wrong there such as people who
live right near a timezone border. Not to mention VPN's, etc.

Giving a direct time and timezone prevents a lot of potential issues and
mitigates a lot of risk. A worthy optimization for this case I suspect.

~~~
girfan
Or they could just give a countdown timer?

~~~
s_kilk
That would be ideal, as the start of the event is an absolute quantity of time
into the future regardless of what timezone the user is in.

------
rebootthesystem
Seriously, what a shit elitist company Apple is turning out to be. You can't
watch this on Chrome or Firefox. You can't watch it on Safari on a PC.
Quicktime on a PC gives a friendly "Error 47: Invalid URL. 0".

In the meantime any 15 year old kid can get online and webcast anything they
want to millions of people around the world watching on any browser on any
device.

These limitations imposed by Apple are purely artificial. There is no
technical reason for which they couldn't make this available on any device and
any browser.

Unbelievable.

I'm so glad we got our apps off the iOS ecosystem and stopped developing
products for free only to bolster Apple's standing. This is not a company you
want to partner with in any way unless you happen to be another 800 pound
gorilla.

Sad.

